# FTA MLB schedule



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I just got a pleasant surprise when I browsed my TitanTV setup for the FTA channels on Galaxy 10R. I expected to see the St. Louis Cardinals games, and I had been hoping for occasional Kansas City Royals games, just the way they were carried last year. Imagine my surprise when I saw that, according to TitanTV, KFDF will be carrying the Texas Rangers OTA broadcast games!

IF that's true, based on the OTA schedules for the Cardinals, Royals, and Rangers, plus the MLB on Fox schedule (http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/3476322), here's the schedule of *possible* MLB games on FTA this season (all times Central):

April
Tue 5 Tex @ LAA 9:05
Fri 8 Phil @ StL 3:15
Fri 8 Tex @ Sea 9:05
Sun 10 Phil @ StL 1:15
Sun 10 KC @ LAA 3:05
Mon 11 Sea @ KC 3:10
Fri 15 Tor @ Tex 7:05
Sat 16 StL @ Mil 1:05
Sat 16 Tor @ Tex 7:05
Sun 17 StL @ Mil 1:05
Mon 18 Oak @ Tex 7:05
Thu 21 Tex @ TB 6:15
Fri 22 Tex @ NYY 6:05
Sat 23 Hou @ StL 1:15
Sun 24 Hou @ StL 1:15
Tue 26 Sea @ Tex 7:05
Fri 29 Bos @ Tex 7:05
Sat 30 StL @ Atl 6:05
Sat 30 Bos @ Tex 7:05

May
Sun 1 KC @ Cle 12:05
Sun 1 StL @ Atl 12:05
Mon 2 Tex @ Oak 9:05
Sat 7 Cle @ Tex 7:05
Sun 8 KC @ Bal 12:35
Sun 8 SD @ StL 1:15
Mon 9 Det @ Tex 7:05
Sat 14 Tex @ Min 6:10
Sun 15 StL @ NYM 12:10
Tue 17 Tex @ ChW 7:05
Fri 20 Hou @ Tex 7:05
Sat 21 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 21 StL @ KC 6:10
Sun 22 StL @ KC 1:10
Sat 28 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 28 Wash @ StL 6:15
Sun 29 ChW @ Tex 1:05
Sun 29 Wash @ StL 1:15
Sun 29 KC @ LAA 3:05
Tue 31 Tex @ Det 6:05

June
Fri 3 Tex @ KC 7:10
Sat 4 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 5 StL @ Hou 1:05
Tue 7 Tex @ Phil 6:05
Fri 10 Tex @ Fla 6:35
Sat 11 National Fox games (2p)
Sat 11 Tex @ Fla 5:05
Sun 12 NYY @ StL 1:15
Sun 12 KC @ Ari 3:40
Mon 13 Atl @ Tex 7:05
Fri 17 Wash @ Tex 7:05
Sat 18 National Fox games (2p)
Sat 18 StL @ TB 5:15
Sun 19 Wash @ Tex 1:05
Sun 19 StL @ TB 1:15
Mon 20 Tex @ LAA 9:05
Tue 21 Tex @ LAA 9:05
Wed 22 StL @ Cin 11:35am
Sat 25 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 25 Pit @ StL 6:15
Sun 26 Pit @ StL 1:15
Sun 26 KC @ Col 2:05
Mon 27 LAA @ Tex 7:05
Tue 28 LAA @ Tex 7:05

July
Fri 1 Tex @ Sea 9:05
Sat 2 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 3 Col @ StL 1:15
Sun 3 Tex @ Sea 3:05
Mon 4 Bos @ Tex 7:05
Tue 5 Box @ Tex 7:05
Sat 9 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 10 StL @ SF 3:05
Tue 12 All-Star Game on Fox 7:05
Fri 15 Tex @ Oak 9:05
Sat 16 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 16 Hou @ StL 3:15
Sun 17 KC @ Det 12:05
Sun 17 Hou @ StL 1:15
Mon 18 NYY @ Tex 7:05
Tue 19 NYY @ Tex 7:05
Fri 22 Oak @ Tex 7:05
Sat 23 National Fox games (2p)
Sat 23 Oak @ Tex 7:05
Sun 24 ChC @ StL 1:15
Mon 25 Tex @ Bal 6:05
Tue 26 Tex @ Bal 6:05
Fri 29 Tex @ Tor 6:07
Sat 30 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 31 Tex @ Tor 12:07
Sun 31 KC @ TB 1:15
Sun 31 StL @ LAD "TBD"

August
Thu 4 TB @ Tex 7:05
Sat 6 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 7 Atl @ StL 1:15
Mon 8 Tex @ Bos 6:05
Fri 12 Tex @ NYY 6:05
Sat 13 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 13 Tex @ NYY 12:05 (?)
Sun 14 StL @ ChC "TBD"
Fri 19 Tex @ TB 6:15
Sat 20 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 21 SF @ StL 1:15
Sun 21 KC @ Oak 3:05
Tue 23 Sea @ Tex 7:05
Fri 26 Min @ Tex 7:05
Sat 27 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sun 28 KC @ NYY 12:05
Sun 28 StL @ Wash 12:05
Tue 30 ChW @ Tex 7:05

September
Thu 1 Tex @ KC 7:10
Sat 3 StL @ Hou 6:05
Sat 3 Tex @ KC 6:10
Sun 4 StL @ Hou 1:05
Tue 6 Tex @ Min 7:10
Fri 9 Oak @ Tex 7:05
Sat 10 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 10 NYM @ StL 6:15
Sat 10 Oak @ Tex 7:05
Sun 11 KC @ Det 12:05
Sun 11 NYM @ StL 1:15
Tue 13 Bal @ Tex 7:05
Fri 16 StL @ ChC 2:20
Sat 17 National Fox games (12 & 3)
Sat 17 Sea @ Tex 7:05
Sun 18 KC @ Cle 12:05
Sun 18 StL @ ChC 1:20
Tue 20 Tex @ LAA 9:05
Thu 22 Tex @ LAA 9:05
Fri 23 Tex @ Oak 9:05
Sat 24 Tex @ Oak 3:05
Sat 24 StL @ Mil 6:05
Sun 25 StL @ Mil 1:05
Tue 27 Tex @ Sea 9:05
Fri 30 LAA @ Tex 7:05

October
Sat 1 National Fox games (TBD)
Sat 1 Cin @ StL 3:15
Sat 1 LAA @ Tex 7:05
Sun 2 KC @ Tor 12:07
Sun 2 Cin @ StL 1:15


----------

